# meglio di niente



## comeunanuvola

Salve a tutti,

esiste in spagnolo l'espressione *meglio di/che niente*???

Ed ancora, ieri, guardando un film in spagnolo sottotitolato nel sottotitolo vi era riportata la frase "fresco come una rosa" (utilizzato in italiano) mentre gli attori mi sembra abbiano detto "fresco come una lattuga" è possibile???
Ho capito male???

Grazie

Nuvola


----------



## claudine2006

Mejor eso que nada. 
Fresco como una lechuga.


----------



## Cecilio

Ciao! Le espressioni con "lechuga" o "rosa" sono diversi.

"Estar fresco como una rosa" ha un senso molto positivo, come in italiano.

"Ser más fresco que una lechuga" ha il senso di essere "descarado", quando uno non ha vergogna di fare alcune cose. L'aggetivo "fresco" ha questo senso in spagnolo. Si può dire per esempio "Eres un fresco/ una fresca".

Quale sarebbe l'equivalente italiano di questo secondo uso di "fresco"?


----------



## eolion

Cecilio said:


> Quale sarebbe l'equivalente italiano di questo secondo uso di "fresco"?


 

* Sciolto*
* Disinvolto*
* Senza freno*
* Tosto*
* Fico*
* Senza ritegno*


* Mucho depende en la région donde estas hablando. *(_Depende_??-( regge quale preposizione? _De_ oppure _En_,o _nessuna _delle 2)


----------



## adriano garza

Cecilio said:


> Ciao! Le espressioni con "lechuga" o "rosa" sono diversi.
> 
> "Estar fresco como una rosa" ha un senso molto positivo, come in italiano.
> 
> "Ser más fresco que una lechuga" ha il senso di essere "descarado", quando uno non ha vergogna di fare alcune cose. L'aggetivo "fresco" ha questo senso in spagnolo. Si può dire per esempio "Eres un fresco/ una fresca".
> 
> Quale sarebbe l'equivalente italiano di questo secondo uso di "fresco"?




Non lo so , io capisco un'altra cosa quando qualcuno dice "estoy fresco como una lechuga", ad essempio, se io faccio le ore piccole e bevo troppo  stasera... forse mi sentirò male la mattina dopo, ma dopo fare il bagno posso dire: "me siento fresco como una lechuga", cioè "me siento bien / fresco / renovado", penso io 

Saluti !!


----------



## Necsus

adriano garza said:
			
		

> Non lo so , io capisco un'altra cosa quando qualcuno dice "estoy fresco como una lechuga", ad essempio, se (io) faccio le ore piccole e bevo troppo la stasera, forse mi sentirò male la mattina dopo, ma dopo aver fatto il bagno posso dire: "me siento fresco como una lechuga", cioè "me siento bien / fresco / renovado", penso io
> Saluti !!


----------



## adriano garza

Grazie Necsus delle correzioni !!

Saluti !!


----------



## Necsus

De nada, Adriano!


----------



## Cecilio

eolion said:


> * Mucho depende en la région donde estas hablando. *(_Depende_??-( regge quale preposizione? _De_ oppure _En_,o _nessuna _delle 2)



Ciao, eolin. Con il verbo "depender" si usa la preposizione "de". La tua frase sarebbe:

"Depende mucho de la región en la que/donde estés/estás (hablando)". (Io prefferirei le opzioni sottolineate).


----------



## eolion

*Muchas gracias,Cecilio.*
*Muito obrigado,senior! *

** Un'altra cosa: 
*Màs que nada* non significa anche *"meglio di niente"?*


----------



## claudine2006

adriano garza said:


> Non lo so , io capisco un'altra cosa quando qualcuno dice "estoy fresco como una lechuga", ad esempio, se io faccio le ore piccole e bevo troppo stasera... forse mi sentirò male la mattina dopo, ma dopo fare il bagno posso dire: "me siento fresco como una lechuga", cioè "me siento bien / fresco / renovado".
> 
> Saluti !!


----------



## claudine2006

eolion said:


> * Sciolto*
> * Disinvolto*
> * Senza freno*
> * Tosto*
> * Fico*
> * Senza ritegno*
> 
> 
> * Mucho depende de la région en la que te encuentras. *(_Depende_??-( regge quale preposizione? _De_ oppure _En_,o _nessuna _delle 2)


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> Ciao, eolin. Con il verbo "depender" si usa la preposizione "de". La tua frase sarebbe:
> 
> "Depende mucho de la región en la que/donde estés/estás (hablando)". (Io preferirei le opzioni sottolineate).


----------



## indigoio

adriano garza said:


> Non lo so , io capisco un'altra cosa quando qualcuno dice "estoy fresco como una lechuga", ad essempio, se io faccio le ore piccole e bevo troppo  stasera... forse mi sentirò male la mattina dopo, ma dopo fare il bagno posso dire: "me siento fresco como una lechuga", cioè "me siento bien / fresco / renovado", penso io



Hai ragione  Qui in Messico questo "tan fresco como una lechuga" si riferisce a stare bene/sentirsi "nuovo".
Ma devo dire che anche ho ascoltato il uso come plantea Cecilio, una attitude "senza cura" (noncurante?  ). Ad esempio, in ufficio: "_Había mucho trabajo pero ella se fue puntual, tan fresca como una lechuga"_. 
Sarebbe interesante sapere se la traduzione di questo film è allo spagnolo da Spagna.

"Mejor que nada" non è proprio comune ma sì essiste in Messico.

Ciao!


----------



## claudine2006

indigoio said:


> Hai ragione  Qui in Messico "tan fresco como una lechuga" si riferisce a stare bene/sentirsi "nuovo".
> Ma devo dire che anche ho ascoltato l'uso a cui fa riferimento Cecilio, un atteggiamento noncurante.  Ad esempio, in ufficio: "_Había mucho trabajo pero ella se fue puntual, tan fresca como una lechuga"_.
> Sarebbe interessante sapere se la traduzione di questo film è dallo spagnolo della Spagna. (non sono sicura di aver capito il senso della frase)
> 
> "Mejor que nada" non è proprio comune ma esiste in Messico.
> 
> Ciao!


----------



## claudine2006

eolion said:


> *Muchas gracias,Cecilio.*
> *Muito obrigado,senior! *
> 
> ** Un'altra cosa:
> *Más que nada* non significa anche *"meglio di niente"?*


Más que nada = soprattutto.


----------



## eolion

claudine2006 said:


> Más que nada = soprattutto.


 

*Has sido muy preciosa,Claudine.*


----------



## Cecilio

eolion said:


> *Has sido muy preciosa,Claudine.*



Hola, eolion. Has escrito "preciosa" pero por el contexto parece que la palabra era "precisa", ¿no? ¿Es un lapsus o querías realmente escribir "preciosa"?


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> Hola, eolion. Has escrito "preciosa" pero por el contexto parece que la palabra era "precisa", ¿no? ¿Es un lapsus o querías realmente escribir "preciosa"?


Creo que quería decir algo como "Tu ayuda ha sido muy valiosa" = "Il tuo aiuto è stato prezioso".
Pero tiene razón, yo soy preciosa....


----------



## norma 126

adriano garza said:


> Non lo so , io capisco un'altra cosa quando qualcuno dice "estoy fresco como una lechuga", ad essempio, se io faccio le ore piccole e bevo troppo stasera... forse mi sentirò male la mattina dopo, ma dopo fare il bagno posso dire: "me siento fresco como una lechuga", cioè "me siento bien / fresco / renovado", penso io
> 
> Saluti !!


Cosi si dici,nella Argentina, "Estar fresco como una lechuga",vuole dire che si sta bene, e fresco, si dice,come ha detto Cecilio, quando uno non ha vergogna di fare alcuna cosa.


----------



## claudine2006

norma 126 said:


> In Argentina si dice così, "Estar fresco como una lechuga", e vuol dire che si sta bene, e fresco, e si dice, come ha detto Cecilio, quando uno non ha vergogna di fare qualcosa.


----------



## Cecilio

claudine2006 said:


> Creo que quería decir algo como "Tu ayuda ha sido muy valiosa" = "Il tuo aiuto è stato prezioso".
> Pero tiene razón, yo soy preciosa....



No lo dudo, Claudi... Pero en español realmente una frase como "Has sido preciosa" no tiene mucho sentido, a no ser el de: "Alguna vez en tu vida has sido guapa". De todo esto intuyo que la palabra "prezioso" en italiano se usa habitualmente con el sentido de "valioso". Por ejemplo: "Sei stato prezioso": ¿Se dice esta frase en italiano, tal como en español diríamos "Me has sido de gran utilidad"?

Más que nada por curiosidad...


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> No lo dudo, Claudi... Pero en español realmente una frase como "Has sido preciosa" no tiene mucho sentido, a no ser el de: "Alguna vez en tu vida has sido guapa". De todo esto intuyo que la palabra "prezioso" en italiano se usa habitualmente con el sentido de "valioso". Por ejemplo: "Sei stato prezioso": ¿Se dice esta frase en italiano, tal como en español diríamos "Me has sido de gran utilidad"?
> 
> Más que nada por curiosidad...


Correcto. 
Sei stato prezioso = Me has sido de gran utilidad.  
Nuestro amigo ha hecho una mezcla de los dos idiomas y lo que ha salido ha sido una frase muy divertida.


----------



## dougp21

Hi my name is Douglas,

I'm from the US, but my family is from El Salvador, so Spanish is my first language.  I have always preferred the saying "algo es algo, peor es nada."  (cf. Eng "something's better than nothing)

Ciao


----------



## Gianma

adriano garza said:


> Non lo so , io capisco un'altra cosa quando qualcuno dice "estoy fresco como una lechuga", ad essempio, se io faccio le ore piccole e bevo troppo stasera... forse mi sentirò male la mattina dopo, ma dopo fare il bagno posso dire: "me siento fresco como una lechuga", cioè "me siento bien / fresco / renovado", penso io
> 
> Saluti !!



Hola a todos. De todos modos Adriano, en Italiano, en este sentido se puede decir "mi sento rinato".

Mil gracias.
Chau


----------



## Marlotta

Meglio di niente, in spagnolo "MEJOR QUE NADA" letteralmente tradotto meglio che niente.
Stessa cosa vale per prima di tutto "ANTES QUE NADA", letteralmente prima che niente.
Ciao


----------



## NoOrK

_*Mejor que nada*...._Per esempio:_ Mi ha datto un anello, e be, meglio uno che niente. (Me ha dado un anillo, bueno, mejor uno que nada)

Mà credo che, "mejor que nada" è più lietarle,,allora ti aconsiglio in spagnolo qualcosaltro come, "*antes que eso*".

*Fresco come un fiore*_...Per esempio: _Ha sospeso quello esamen, e è fresco come un fiore (Ha suspendido aquél examen, y está tan pancho/ está fresco como una flor)

_Ti servie più meno il consiglio di un nativo ?

Auguri !


----------



## claudine2006

NoOrK said:


> _*Mejor que nada*...._Per esempio:_ Mi ha dato un anello, e beh, meglio uno che niente. (Me ha dado un anillo, bueno, mejor uno que nada)._
> 
> _Ma credo che, "mejor que nada" è più letterale (?),allora ti consiglio in spagnolo qualcos'altro come "*antes que eso*"._
> 
> _*Fresco come un fiore*_...Per esempio: È stato bocciato a quell'esame_, ed è fresco come un fiore (Ha suspendido aquel examen, y está tan pancho/ está fresco como una flor)._
> _In italiano non si dice "fresco come un fiore"; si dice "fresco come una rosa" ma significa tutt'altro (riposato). _
> Ti serve il consiglio di un nativo ?
> 
> Auguri!


----------

